# 10 yrs ago tonight/121 UFC's ago - UFC 44



## Stickgrappler (Sep 26, 2013)

Randy Couture fought Tito Ortiz

Can't believe it's been ten years!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/09/10-yrs-ago-at-ufc-44-randy-couture-x.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 27, 2013)

As promised, here are the animated GIF&#8217;s of Rounds 3-5 of Randy Couture vs Tito Ortiz&#8230; yesterday  was the 10th anniversary!

2 Highlight GIFs 











5 more here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/09/ufc-44-randy-couture-x-tito-ortiz-2nd.html

Is the spanking one of MMA's Top 10 Moments EVA?
Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Sep 27, 2013)

ugh...  sorry  - can't edit first post  ...  didn't see that the gif didn't post


----------

